# Concealed carry courses



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I am currently offering Concealed Carry courses. The course will certify that the student has acheived competency for Ohio's concealed carry permit.

For information, feel free to contact me through PM or through information on my profile.

Thanks


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Posted in the OGF Marketplace as well.
Thanks


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Ok i'm not sure where to put this.my question is on the sheiffes appl how arcate are they on the places of residencey are they i've lived in a lot of places since i was 18 i can't remember them all.


----------



## RiceKrispie (Jun 8, 2009)

If i remember correctly it is last 5 years. Accuracy makes your app go through faster and prevents rejection.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

My instructor said to do the best that i can the more info you give the less time it takes for your licence.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

The more accurate you can be with the information, the faster your app will be processed. The more legwork the sherrif has to do, the longer it takes. If you are not sure about all the addresses, try looking at your tax records. I believe you can access them online.

My next CCW class is on 18-19 August. I also offer more advanced firearms training and security training. Feel free to PM or call. 330-431-1718


----------



## panfishcrazy (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey Huntingbull, I may be interested in upcoming class. I have a few ?'s. 1) where is class held, indoor or outdoor. 2) what do I need to provide, weapon, ammo, etc.. 3) how much is the class
thanks, Tom


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I got my licences back in 2 weeks.I'm good to go!


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Huntinbull I'm interested in advance courses but I live in Dayton. Can You reconmend some one in my area.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Panfishcrazy,
Sent you a PM a fewdays ago.. Still room for you in class this weekend. Call me asap if you are interested. 330-431-1718.

Ted Dressel,
Check out NRAInstuctors.org. They have a class finder application.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Just a therorectical question....I read the guy who was arrested for having a pistol and three knives in the Crocker Park theatre was charged with 4 counts of carrying a concealed weapon. Do you need to have a CCW permit to have a pocket knife in your pocket?


----------



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

Snakecharmer, your Ohio CC permit applies only to a handgun. I believe there are exceptions such as you use the knife for work, hunting, etc. but I do not believe it is legal to carry a concealed knife in Ohio.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I am not a lawyer!
I cannot speak with authority to the legality of any charges discussed in this post.

Carrying your average pocketknife is not illegal. Knives are tools. Intent changes them to weapons. To the best of my knowledge there is no statute in the ORC about pocket knives being considered weapons. No limit to size or classification. Most knives today clip to the edge of your pocket. This could be considered plain view. If asked if you have a weapon, in regards to your pocket knife, respond "No, I have a pocket knife." or "No, I have a knife that I use as a tool." That helps demonstrate that YOU do not think of it as a weapon. It is my belief that he was charged with the other counts of carrying a concealed weapon because he had already showed bad intent.


----------

